# Shaker Heights 2016



## LaZer0MonKey (Jan 24, 2016)

Shaker Heights 2016 on February 20, 2016 in Shaker Heights, Ohio, USA

Date:
February 20th, 2016

Events:
2x2 Speedsolve - 2 Rounds
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 Rounds
4x4 Speedsolve - 1 Round
3x3 One Handed - 2 Rounds
Pyraminx - 1 Round

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShakerHeights2016
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/shaker2016/index.php

Location:
Shaker Heights High School
15911 Aldersyde Drive
Shaker Heights, OH 44120

Registration Fee:
Registration is 15$. Shaker students may compete for free, (student ID required at registration).


----------



## Rnewms (Feb 3, 2016)

Is there a competitor limit?


----------



## maxcuber322 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm going and I'm trading lots of cubes! also, is there any cutoffs?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish I could come. That looks like a really good event list. Only 12 hour drive  Any one? No? Okay.


----------

